
The Pedigree in Silicon Valley Privilege - puppybits
https://medium.com/@puppybits/the-ingrained-biases-in-hiring-that-are-killing-meritocracy-and-diversity-de721316830#.bfd2g3zdh
======
lordCarbonFiber
What I see in this essay is a dissonance resulting from a collision of what is
necessary for a software engineer (or even webdev) vs required for a computer
scientist. Which is reasonable; our pop culture, academic institutions, and
hiring managers routine conflate the two. However, the truth of the matter is
that the union between the two skill sets can be vanishingly small, depending
on the specialization.

Some huge percent of open dev jobs can be done by just about any applicant
after ~1 month of training; I think the market is starting to realize that and
salaries will eventually correct. However, just because your average
javascript code monkey or java CRUD app dev is overvalued doesn't mean there
isn't value in a CS degree for actual context sensitive applications (data
analytics, machine learning models, firmware dev, etc).

*This coming from a CRUD app dev who's paid way too much for how trivial what I write actually is purely on account of the network effect.

